# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Συνδιασμοί καναρινιών χρώματος

## jk21

ενας πολυ χρησιμος συνδεσμος , για τους λατρεις των καναρινιων χρωματος . Αλλος τον βρηκε , τον τσιμπησα απο το fb και σας τον παραθετω αν και ανικανος να τον υποστηριξω σε αποριες .Ευχομαι οποιος μπορει να βοηθησει καθε νεο εκτροφεα που ισως μας θεσει καποιες 

https://journals.tdl.org/watchbird/i...File/2859/2843

και η αυτοματη μεταφραση (αν και χαλια )

https://translate.google.gr/translat...43&prev=search

----------


## peris

Δημήτρη φαίνεται πολύ χρήσιμο αλλά λόγο ότι δεν γνωρίζω καλά αγγλικά και στη μετάφρασή που πατάω δεν το ανοίγει σωστά βάζει το ένα κείμενο πάνω στο άλλο !

----------


## jk21

το ξερω Περικλη .Εγω απλα το παρεθεσα και ισως σε καποιους να φανει χρησιμο . Δεν εχω πειρα στα καναρινια χρωματος . Το φορουμ παντα θα ειναι ανοιχτο σε οποιον εχει τη δυνατοτητα να βοηθησει και ισως να δημιουργουσε κατι αντιστοιχο στα ελληνικα δικο του ή μετεφραζε σωστα το παρον

----------


## kostasm3

το κειμενο λεει για τα ζευγαρωματα καναρινιων ως προς το φτερωμα κ το χρωμα που πρεπει να εχει το καθενα απο τους γεννητορες καθως κ τι μικρα περνουμε απο αυτα τα ζευγαρωματα..
επισης λεει ποιο φτερωμα πρεπει να αποφευγουμε καθως κ πιο χρωμα πρεπει να αποφευγουμε να ζευγαρωνουμε ωστε να μην εχουμε θνησιμοτητα..


καλο θα ηταν επειδη το κειμενο ειναι μεγαλο αν καποιο μελος εχει αποριες ας ρωτησει γιατι ειναι πολυ χρονοβορο να γινει σωστη μεταφραση σε ολο αυτο κ δεν εννοω απο το google translate το οποιο βγαζει αλλανταλων

----------

